# First squirrel



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

Got my first squirrel over the weekend. Used my Crosman 1400 .22 cal my grandpa gave to me. Got it with a headshot.


----------



## 21938 (Feb 17, 2010)

Congrats John on your first squirrel John. Good shooting - your Grandfather will be very proud of you.


----------



## FlashGordon (Mar 19, 2014)

Congrats!

Did you cook it yet? I always like to cook em with sea salt and sage.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

That's cool.


----------



## JohnJH (Feb 3, 2015)

FlashGordon said:


> Congrats!
> 
> Did you cook it yet? I always like to cook em with sea salt and sage.


I did not cook it. I gave the meat and tail to a friend who was with me. He makes flys out of the hair on the tail. Im gonna try and cook the next one I get.


----------



## kayak1979 (Jul 13, 2014)

Great shooting with the air rifle. Once I started air rifle hunting, I can't think of a better way for small game like squirrels with it! You're gonna be addicted now!


----------



## Lastofthebreed (Jan 4, 2016)

Good job! Every one should start out squirrel hunting. Heck, I still love it. Fried squirrel and gravy with hot biscuits, makes my mouth water to think of it.


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm soon to be 51 yrs. old. I can take you to the exact woods and the approximate spot of my first squirrel I ever harvested. It was the first wild game of any kind that I had taken. At that time, it was a Boone and Crockett buck in my mind. Hang on to that memory John!!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

When I started hunting squirrel I used a .177 cal 850 fps Winchester... I thought one day I'd move on to a .22 long for them and I did. After a couple seasons with the .22, I was back to the air rifle... Just a fun and efficient way to go for squirrel... Head shots only!
Thanks for the read and congrats on your first bushy tail... Many more to come I'm sure!


----------



## fishnohio (Jan 7, 2008)

i squirrel hunt ONLY with air rifles
2 years ago i took well lets just say a BUNCH with my 22 cal and 25 cal air rifles
longest shot was a 54 yard head shot......love it love it love it!


----------

